# Michigan Breeders?



## nzaddock (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone could give me some direction to good gsd breeders in Michigan? Thank you.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.spartanville.com . Connie is a member of this board.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lisa who is a member of this borad and chris wild also a member(wildhauskennels.com) prolly the 2 best in that state.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Are you looking for working or show lines?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsAre you looking for working or show lines?


Good question. Determining what type of GSD you're looking for is very important, and knowing that will help people make recommendations.

For Euro show lines, I'd recommend: 
Julie at Alta-Tollhaus


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Second the recommendation for Alta-Tollhaus. I have one of her dogs (Lamb Chop, aka Kenya) and I'm hopefully getting another in the fall. I go there every two weeks for training and have also been there for other events so I have seen many, many of her dogs of all ages and levels of training. Her website is very simple but if you click on the Long Dangerous Tails link it will load the blog, which has many more pictures and detailed updates on the dogs. The blog shows what accomplishments the dogs are earning and you can see what they look like and what the progeny look like (lots of puppy pics on the blog).


----------



## jpperry (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll give a third recommendation to working with Julie at Alta-Tollhaus. We are getting a puppy from her this weekend and my wife and I are extremely happy we were able to get to know her. She is a great person and a great breeder. We have only been to see her a few times (much more email correspondence) but we love all of her dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jpperryI'll give a third recommendation to working with Julie at Alta-Tollhaus. We are getting a puppy from her this weekend and my wife and I are extremely happy we were able to get to know her. She is a great person and a great breeder. We have only been to see her a few times (much more email correspondence) but we love all of her dogs.


Are you getting one of Funny's pups? If so I am SO jealous!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

jpperry, I think I may have met you on Friday night at SchH training~ I had Onyx the bi-color w/me. Both of those pups were absolutely adorable, I think it would be hard to choose! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## jpperry (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, we are getting one of Funny's pups, we are super excited. I guess you will probably be there at the agility trial this weekend? I think my wife and I will come down early so we can watch; what time does it begin on Saturday?


----------



## jpperry (Mar 21, 2008)

> Quote: jpperry, I think I may have met you on Friday night at SchH training


Sorry, wasn't me. We haven't started going yet but plan on joining soon. 



> Quote: Both of those pups were absolutely adorable, I think it would be hard to choose!


I agree 100%, it was very difficult for us to make the decision. I have some pictures from our last visit that I could post, if I only knew how....

The pictures are on my computer and I don't have an online server site or anything if that makes a difference.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jpperryYes, we are getting one of Funny's pups, we are super excited. I guess you will probably be there at the agility trial this weekend? I think my wife and I will come down early so we can watch; what time does it begin on Saturday?


oooo, you are so lucky! I decided to get another pup after Funny's litter was born and I think this is her last litter. 

Yes, we are in the trial on Sat. It will be our first trial! I'm not sure what time it starts but I think I have to be there at 8am to get my dog measured. It will I will be there Friday night for our club training and then I'm staying at a hotel in Marshall.


----------



## jpperry (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are some pictures from our visit a little over a week ago; he is about 6 weeks old in these pictures.








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How adorable, any names picked out yet?


----------



## jpperry (Mar 21, 2008)

> Quote: How adorable, any names picked out yet?


I think I have convinced my wife to go with Schumi (Shoe-me). It is after Michael Schumacher, the former F-1 race car driver from Germany; it is his nickname.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cool name! And German to boot...


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would also highly recommend Connie at Spartanville Shepherds


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is Joe's puppy. They came to get him during the trial on Sat. Little does he know, we intercepted Julie and took turns holding him. I'm not sure who this person is and I had the wrong lens on my camera, but he was too cute NOT to snap some pics!


----------

